# C-TIL TIL Capital LTD.



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

I am looking at taking a position in this one, its a mix of insurance and mining royalties.
They just bought another insurance company today.

low float - 3.8 million shares out.

10 mill in the bank - pre today's news

Has anyone completed any DD on this one?


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

this one is up to 9.60 from $8 since my first post.


----------

